# Which to buy: Harman P43 or P61A



## footballphil01 (Sep 21, 2012)

I am new to this forum and have a great deal of respect to all who contribute to this forum.  It has been an invaluable resource in researching pellet stoves and which ones to consider buying.  And for that I cannot thank all of you enough.  After many hours of research I have narrowed it down to either the Harman P43 or the P61A pellet stove.  My local dealer quoted me a price on each that was a $750 difference between them.  I showed him a blueprint of my home (2,000 sq. feet with 1,200 on ground level and 800 upstairs) and he showed me where he would place the stove and said that I have a very good layout for a pellet stove (except for one room on the ground floor maybe not getting a lot of heat) because my stairwell to the second floor is open and in the room where the pellet stove would be placed.  He felt that the P43 would heat my home nicely (I live in central Michigan).  And I have to say that I was somewhat surprised that he would not try to sell me the bigger (and more expensive) P61A right off the bat.  I just wanted to get some opinions on the matter from the forum before I drop a few thousand on a pellet stove.  (But, that is much better than dropping double that in one season of fuel oil heat.)  Should I take the dealers word or go for the bigger P61A for the extra money.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Sep 21, 2012)

Since I have no idea what the heating requirement is where you are or how the insulation or air infiltration is in your house, I'd go with the bigger unit.

If I knew more about your area and the condition of the house I might side with the dealer. It is better to err on the side of more BTUs and let the thermostat or other temperature control system control the pellet consumption.

If you pick too small you'll regret it the first very cold snap you have or if you power the stove off for a good cleaning and it is cold out.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 22, 2012)

Easier to run a Big stove on a low setting, than a little stove on a high setting.

As Smokey said, you may not need it most of the time, but when you do need it, it may not be there. 

For your size home a P-43 may work fine. But given insulation, windows, lay-out, etc. The 61 will blow its doors off. 

The only downside is (Catch 22), if you really need it, the 61 will burn 61,000 BTU's an hour (almost 8 lbs an hour) where the P-43 will burn just over 5 lbs an hour. But the upside is, if you have the P-61 and it needs the 8 lbs an hour, the P-43 would have left you cold?!? So its a Love/Hate.

If its in the Budget, I say P-61a. But the 43 would make do to. Many here have both and they all love them. Hard to go wrong with a Hormone.


----------



## TomR (Sep 22, 2012)

I went through a similar debate between the xxv and p68.  This week the 68 was installed.  I didn't realize how powerful the stove is.  It should heat my whole house.  I'm very impressed with the harman product and glad I went with the bigger machine.


----------



## subsailor (Sep 22, 2012)

I second all votes for the P61 for all the reasons stated.


----------



## Bigjim13 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have the P61a and went through the same debate a few years ago but it was the pc 45 i was thinking of.  

Get the P61A and don't look back.   My experience is that the sq footage that these stoves are rated for us a VERY ROUGH guideline and having a bigger stove is a good idea.  In other words, if you have a 2000 sq ft house, get a stove rated for at least 2500.  To many factors affect the heating of your house.


----------



## Countryboymo (Sep 22, 2012)

*I have a 38000 btu Castile by Quadrafire and even though it is adequate for supplemental heat if we have a power outage and it becomes the only heat it will not be near enough but it will be better than no option.  I can turn it down to 8k btu but I can't turn it up to 60k.   When I am done finishing the basement it will be sized about right.  *

*I vote for the bigger stove.*


----------



## tsmith (Sep 22, 2012)

Spend the extra money now and be happy later, instead of mad at yourself for buying one too small.


----------



## Buc White (Sep 22, 2012)

tsmith said:


> Spend the extra money now and be happy later, instead of mad at yourself for buying one too small.


 
i agree.  I recently went through the same issue.  I liked the look of the quad castile but decided on the power of the classic bay.  Go for the p61


----------



## Don2222 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello

You also may want to think about what type of venting to use. I tried the Selkirk DT High Temp venting. Cutting one hole in the house and warming the incoming burn air makes it one of the best ways to go if you can do it! By warming the intake air you get less caked ash in the burn pot during those damp days in the fall and spring.
See my pics and description of the DT install here.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/hr-wp-up-and-out-dt-install-with-custom-lighted-hearth.90555/


----------

